# Coconut Milk Gravy



## Jyothi (Sep 5, 2006)

A coconutmilk Gravy for rice

4 potatoes
Coconut milk 1 cup
1-2 green chilies
¼ inch ginger
1 small sized onion

Cook potatoes (outer skin to be removed before cooking). Cube it. 
Out of the coconut milk of 1 cup, pls keep aside ½ cup of coconut milk. 
For this ½ cup of coconut milk add another ½ cup of water and add ½ cooked potato (it should be mashed fine before adding). Put the above gravy for boiling after adding the remaining pieces of cubed potatoes, slit green chilies, finely chopped onion and grated ginger. Once the gravy boils, add salt and pour the remaining portion of coconut milk and let it simmer for 5-7 minutes or so (pls don’t boil for long – so as to retain the flavor of coconut milk)
Usually served with cooked rice


----------

